# boiling stems before drying??!!??



## I_H8_MY_X (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Yall,

I am almost ready to harvest my girls, but never have done so before and will need to by this weekend.

Anyways a couple of people I know have told me to get the most of the crystal trichomes I was told to boil the stock and large stems for a min or two to get all the trichomes out from inside to the leafs or bud?

Is this true or any part of it true? I have heard even pouring juice in the planters pot instead of water a few days before harvesting...

I also can see some of the female preflower thing turn redish brown with my eye, my problem is I have a 60-100x mag and a 8x mag nothing in between so im having a hard time focusing on what Im supose to reconize from really bad pics when to harvest...

Can anyone help?? Does anyone have better pics of the trichomes,


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2006)

*Sorry never heard of boiling your stems for that reason. Here is a trichrome harvest chart and a link to a thread that shows macro trichrome shots. What you are looking for are your trichromes to turn all cloudy with some amber. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5935*


----------



## KADE (Oct 5, 2006)

Boiling evaporates thc... thc is not present in stems either.


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks,

Has anyone heard of pouring grape juice instead of water on the last days before harvesting???

Apparently this guy has been growing for over 30 years, I think he's a know it all, but full of beans. He must know my X... LOL


----------



## KADE (Oct 5, 2006)

I've heard of pouring all kinds of things in for flavour, but it doesn't work. 

You are best off diluting black strap molasses. THIS DOES WORK.. there is documentation to back it up. It gives the plants more sugars of some sort. I just refuse to do it.. due to eventually gumming up my pump.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Boiling your roots was an old wives tail that I remember from back in high school.  It will do nothing beneficial to your plants but I doubt it would hurt anything.  Don't do it, it's just a waste of time.  I have heard other stange things in my past like pouring Jack Daniels into the soil to make it more potent! lol!  If it doen't sound logical, it probably isn't.  Good luck!

TGT


----------



## GreenThumb (Oct 7, 2006)

If you are trying to look at the trichs on the plant itself you can't get it steady enough. 
Snip a tiny piece of leaf, place it on a white piece of paper then use your microscope.


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your feed back, I found the larger clearer pic of the THC images on another website, this image should be saved and replace the exisiting picture on the website, especially for those who like to print the images up...


----------

